# Keeping bananas fresh



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Whats the best way to keep bananas fresh, AND, for what lengths of time are you talking about?


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

After they are ripe keep in fridge, they will go dark but the banana it's self will keep for 2 weeks....James


----------



## Goats Galore (Aug 28, 2012)

Peel, cut into chunks, put into plastic bag and freeze. The banana will retain its color. Suggest dipping in chocolate and peanut butter when eating.


----------



## tree-farmer (Jul 5, 2015)

Bananas release ethylene gas, which makes them ripen faster. If you want to ripen green bananas, wrap them in a plastic bag and put it on a sunny windowsill.
To keep them from ripening I suppose you'd want to separate them and keep in a cool, dark place.

Or just do what I do. I'm killing time on here while I wait for my banana bread to finish baking... (recipe: http://www.food.com/recipe/best-banana-bread-2886)


----------

